# Fab!



## Northerner

Geddit?


----------



## HOBIE

Good !    Lolly pop Lady !


----------



## Lynn Davies

Thankfully yes - this time. Lol


----------



## trophywench

D'you know, I don't think I have ever had one.  Probably because I like so many other ice creams I stuck to the ones I was sure I'd enjoy.


----------



## Northerner

trophywench said:


> D'you know, I don't think I have ever had one.  Probably because I like so many other ice creams I stuck to the ones I was sure I'd enjoy.


I preferred the luxurious strawberry Cornish Mivvi! Slurp!  Fabs used to set my teeth on edge  {{{shudder}}}


----------



## Stitch147

I was always a funny feet girl.


----------



## robert@fm

I wonder if anyone ever tried Dark Secret, the ice-cream chocolates.

My favourite lolly was an early-70s one called Peach Paradise, followed by one called Oasis which I think was strawberry and raspberry. Sadly they disappeared very quickly.


----------



## Lynn Davies

I'm with you Northie - Cornish mivvi and strawberry every time.

I eat very little ice cream and it must be vanilla!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Looks like there was a pineapple mivvi as well.


----------



## Northerner

Loved the pineapple mivvi too  Zooms set my teeth on edge, like the Fabs, there must have been something in them that I didn't like. I seem to remember there was a cider lolly as well  When I was very little we used to go round to a neighbours house because she had a fridge with a freezer compartment and made little ice lollies to give out to the kids  She was the only woman with a fridge in the whole neighbourhood - can't imagine that now!


----------

